# The dog, the cat and the rat.....



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Some of us are almost there.

This is a video of one of the homeless in Santa Barbara and his pets. They work State Street every week for donations. The animals are pretty well fed and are mellow. They are a family. The man who owns them rigged a 
harness up for his cat so she wouldn't have to walk so much (like the dog 
and himself). At some juncture the rat came along, and so no one wanted to 
eat anyone else, the rat started riding with the cat and often, on the 
cat. The dog will stand all day and let you talk to him and admire him for a few chin scratches. The mayor of Santa Barbara filmed this clip and sent 
it out as a Christmas card.
>
> 




eace:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Love it!!
So cute to see the food chain working together 

We had pet rats against my better judgement yrs ago. The coolest pets we've ever had. I loved them! They were litter box trained, fetched a ball. Dash, our black and white went everywhere with me I could take him. Always on my shoulder. 
If it wasn't for that darn short life span


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My daughter Lacy got a rat for her birthday------after her awful surgery.She has wanted one for a long time.

I also had one a lady gave me when I was 6. He was very clean and didn't smell.He was albino.
My son Benjamin,had a rat as well.He was a wonderful pet,but they do not live a long time... 
It is truely amazing how clean they are.Hamsters,mice,gerbils--all smell really bad----not a rat.People have huge mis-conceptions about them.

Lacy's rat's name is Chantilly. It looks like she has white lace gloves on her hands.She rides around in Lacy's hoodie all the time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, that's a great video. I loved it.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree rats do not smell . We had them in school one year as one of our teachers wanted to teach us responsibility and love of God's creatures .. 
I always wanted one as a pet but I could never convince my Mom .. or my husband for that matter and I agree saying Goodbye is hard ...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great video! Don't you just love it when so-called "enemies" get along? Animals can be so inspiring.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a picture of Lacy's new pet rat---"Chantilly"

I think she is really cute.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Julie, that's a great picture. Chantilly looks so cute eating her treat. How does Quincy like her?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Such a great video! Very interesting the way they put it too - if they can do it, why can't we??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Julie, that's a great picture. Chantilly looks so cute eating her treat. How does Quincy like her?


Quincy is fascinated by her---but Chantilly isn't so thrilled with him--though she ignores him really!


----------

